# Slot Car Racing Computer Games



## Heliopolis (Nov 24, 2005)

Does anyone know of any slot car racing games that are decent for PC's or for Macs? I know that any computer game wouldn't come close to the real thing, but it would be cool to be able to race some of you guys online. -- Greg


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

To play a little when at the office, try this LINK


----------



## Heliopolis (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks zanza. I like it; it's fun. Also, nice web site. -- Greg


----------

